# IP Finger Joint Debridement



## faithvo (Oct 21, 2009)

Good Afternoon Coders....

I need some clarification on Interphalangeal joint debridement for arthritis of the finger.  The Op note states an "arthrotomy was performed on each side of the interphalangeal joint and bone spurs were debrided....."

I am unsure as to use CPT 26110 or possibly 26210 (since bone spurs were debrided).  It seems as if there is not a specific "debridement" code w/ arthrotomy for arthritis.

Any insight would be helpful as I always seem to question this scenerio!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mbort (Oct 21, 2009)

faithvo said:


> Good Afternoon Coders....
> 
> I need some clarification on Interphalangeal joint debridement for arthritis of the finger.  The Op note states an "arthrotomy was performed on each side of the interphalangeal joint and bone spurs were debrided....."
> 
> ...



look at 26080


----------



## faithvo (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you Mary.......I did look at 26080 as well but had thought because it fell under the "incision" category it wouldn't be a good fit.  All of the literature I have on 26080 seems to point more towards a drainage for infection opposed to debridement for arthritis.  However, under "excision", 26110 seems to be mostly for a biopsy type procedure.  So confused on this one and it should be so simple!!

Of course my thinking may be completly wrong which is why I am questioning it.


----------

